# Soloshot



## dr107flyer (Aug 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried one of the earlier versions of this ?
The new one looks good but I wonder if the 2000ft range is an absolute max ?
Such a device would be fantastic for critique.

https://support.soloshot.com/hc/en-us


----------

